# Quimby -> Mt Ham Firestation -> Clayton loop



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Doing this loop tomorrow, around 10am. A good ride that should take ~2hrs. Post if interested.

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/27575834/?open_ive_done=1
(ignore the off-road section on the map; it's a road ride)

-Tosa


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Excellent ride, even though I got caught in a slight shower on the return between GR and Clayton. But the road was dry before I hit Clayton, so all was good on the decent!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

That's a good loop and a very tough climb. Good to hear that you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

That's sweet Tosa. You going to the superbowl ride?

fc


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd like to join the superbowl ride, but sorry cannot make it. Have fun, and hope to join you another day! 

-Tosa


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Struggled on Quimby->Clayton->Mt. Pleasant loop (no firestation) this morning. Wondering if that's because I'm getting old or it's just too cold for me in the 40Fs...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

tosa said:


> Struggled on Quimby->Clayton->Mt. Pleasant loop (no firestation) this morning. Wondering if that's because I'm getting old or it's just too cold for me in the 40Fs...


Most people continue to get faster until the age 55. I think you're just too cold with your 2% body fat.

fc


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

If anyone else can't make the mt. ham ride on sun morning, I'm doing the loop posted in the first message again on Sun around 2pm. Post if interested. 

Francis: I hope you're right!

-Tosa


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Unfortunately I missed the mt ham ride, but had another sweet loop this afternoon. Mid-70Fs helps - the legs were much looser than on Fri morning! 

On the return on the slight climb past GR, I passed two roadies, but dropped my chain (too lazy to do the fine tuning but not sure if I can get it any better - it's a triple der on a double crank). Neither said a word as they blasted by, but some nice dudes in a white Legacy stopped to check. Big thank you for stopping. Caught the two on the descent, one trailed me to Clayton and then said "see ya" as I turned off. Not sure why he didn't say anything before...

On another note, built up a rigid SS to help with the bike handling skills. Tried yesterday to clear the ascent at Santa Teresa's rocky ridge. Get nervous standing on the rocky step ups though and keep failing. Tough to stay seated and turn the cranks through these rocky climbing sections. So what's the secret to this? Just power through like on a geared bike, or are there some elegant techniques? I suppose I should post this on MTBR, but if anyone's up for ST on a SS, post up.

-Tosa


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Legs were feeling strong from Thursday's Sierra loop with UKBloke, so I had to do my SS @ ST yesterday and my Quimby loop today. Three great rides for the week! May be a break this week due to weather, but that should freshen up the legs.


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

The sky was perfect, if not a little chilly. Spontaneously when for the loop today (wish I could be as accurate on my job as these weather forecasters are). Saw many, many cars randomly going up Quimby/Mt. Ham. I guess they wanted to make snowman? Anyhow , and I got the timing right on the descent (not blocked by or interfered with any cars). Plus I had a sweet climb on Quimby too!


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey dude, its raf... I think I might ride up clayton to the top down quimby on friday around 1. Call me if you are interested. But no hammer!


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Maybe, but why that loop? Quimby road is pretty roughed up now, not that it still doesn't make for a good descent.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

I guess downhill is still tbd, but not going up quimby with my current fitness and a 39x25.


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Just got back from another loop. Climb times are dropping every ride. If I can keep this up, I'll get up the hill in no time!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

tosa said:


> Just got back from another loop. Climb times are dropping every ride. If I can keep this up, I'll get up the hill in no time!


Did you hear me yell "TOSSAAAA!" as you went flying down toward Clayton Road? I was heading up towards Mt Hamilton today.


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, no idea you were in the area! Where did you see me? Next time your're up for Mt. Ham, post a message.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

tosa said:


> Wow, no idea you were in the area! Where did you see me? Next time your're up for Mt. Ham, post a message.


You were descending Mt Hamilton Road maybe a mile before you turn left onto Clayton. I had no warning that I would get a ride today - a random gift from ukwife.


----------

